
It’s Never Too Late to Start a Brilliant Career - yarapavan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/its-never-too-late-to-start-a-brilliant-career-11556896617
======
yarapavan
Alternate source (non paywall link):
[https://share.qz.com/news/2420179/body/](https://share.qz.com/news/2420179/body/)

Each of us has two types of intelligence, known as fluid and crystallized.
Fluid intelligence is our capacity to reason and solve novel problems,
independent of knowledge from the past, and it peaks earlier in life.
Crystallized intelligence is the ability to use skills, knowledge and
experience; it shows rising levels of performance well into middle age and
beyond. According to Georgia Tech psychology professor Phillip Ackerman, the
best way for older adults to compensate for declines in youthful “fluid”
intelligence is to select jobs and goals that optimize their “crystallized”
knowledge and skills.

